# Agressive Tetras



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Last night I fed my tetras tubiflex worms. I went to bed and when I woke up my tetras were chasing each other every once and a while. I have never noticed this before. Anyone know whay this is. All my water perameters are fine. Ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 5


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need A LOT more info. Tetra type, tank size, water temp, and other inhabitants to start.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Tetra type is neons. 5 in a 20 gallon. The temperture has been a constant 78*F since I started my tank. My tank contains : 

5 Neon Tetras
2 Cherry Barbs
1 Dwarf Gourami
5 Ghost Shrimp

It started all of a sudden. Could it be an internal parasite from the tubliflex?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not likely for a cpl of reasons..........
If the tubifex are freeze dried or frozen, they have been sterilized.
If the are live, the odds that they are real tubifex is slim.

Tetras do chase each other. Most schooling fish do. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

They are freeze dried tubiflex worms. That's odd my tetras don't seam to be agressive twords each other any more.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe they were feeling frisky


----------

